# Como desarmar transformadores de ferrita?



## Ivan N. (Feb 29, 2008)

Buenas, mi duda es justamente como desarmar transformadores de ferrita. 
Buscando por internet y por el foro he encontrado distintos metodos:

Dejar en remojo durante una noche en tiner el transformador en cuestion y luego tratar de desarmarlo solo con el uso de las manos.

Poner el transformador entre 10 y 20 minutos en agua hirviendo con sal y luego desarmarlo con las manos.

Poner el transformador en el microondas controlando el tiempo de coccion hasta que la ferrite este bien caliente y luego desarmar con las manos.

Que piensan que funcione mejor? Cabe destacar que tambien me gustaria rescatar el carrete plastico donde encajan las E y se bobina. Si alguien probo alguno de los metodos porfavor comente que resultados le dio!
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## zopilote (Feb 29, 2008)

Pues el primer método me dio resultado, primero se escoge un recipiente con tapa, preferiblemente uno de plastico (para que se expanda), dependiendo del tamaño del nucléo esté 
tarda de dos a tres dias en que salga  todo el barniz, ah no malogra el carrete si es lo que preguntas, ahora para cosas grandes, lo que me dio resultado es colocar poco thinner y cerrar el envace con el núcleo y lo dejo que evapore  naturalmente, al cabo de una semana se podra recuperar sin romper la ferrita ni su carrete. Solo tener paciencia.


----------



## Nico17 (Mar 1, 2008)

capas esto te pueda servir: http://elemental.awardspace.com/trucos/desmontar_ferrita.htm


----------



## Elvis! (Mar 1, 2008)

Hola!..con respecto a las sustancias que podrías utilizar te recomendaría una que use ya que era la única que tenia a mano y la que supuse tendría que disolver el barniz o al menos debilitarlo lo suficiente..el alcohol etílico..para desarmar un transformador lo sumergí y luego de unos momentos lo saque lo deje secar por unos momentos y luego con un bisturí comencé a separar suavemente las placas...y como quedaba un poco de barniz seco sobre el hierro volví a pasar alcohol sobre el hierro con un algodón y listo quedo todo impecablemente limpio..
Lo que no entiendo es por que decís que queres desarmar transformadores de ferrita si luego decís que queres separar las "E" ?..yo tengo entendido que los transformadores con placas en forma de "E" no son de ferrita sino de hierro dulce..en fin no importa todo bien igual
En fin probar este método queda de tu parte..también pensé el mezclar ciertas sustancias que disuelven el barniz como tiner con alcohol y esas cosas..pero en fin..con el alcohol funciono de maravillas..

Un saludo!


----------



## Ivan N. (Mar 1, 2008)

Holas, El tema de la ferrita no es el barniz ya q no usa. El tema es que se pegan las ferrites con un pegamento especifico para que justamente no se desarmen. Lo de las E no es desarmar la E en si, sino que en el caso de mi transformador y la mayoria de los transformadores grandes de ferrita se utilizan 2 E en contra posicion que al pegarse forman el nucleo.
Bueno en estos dias voy a ver si consigo tiner y voy a probar que tal anda, en caso de que falle voy a probar el hervido de ferrita, espero que al menos deje una buena sopa 
Saludos y despues les cuento que tal fue.


----------



## Nico17 (Mar 2, 2008)

ojo ivan si lo que piensas es reutilizar el bobinado piensalo bien antes de hacerlo pues que con el alcohol o el thiner se te destruira el barniz del bobinado tambien!


----------



## Ivan N. (Mar 2, 2008)

Grax Nico17 por la advertencia, igualmente el bobinado no me sirve. Lo que quiero es recuperar las E y el carrete para bobinar un transformador que calcule.


----------



## Daniel.more (Mar 2, 2008)

en amidata.es yo he comprado unos perfectos para lo que buscas....son transformadores de ferrita desmontables justo para que tu le metas el bobinado que quieras...amidata son serios en sus pedidos (son de fiar...) ademas tienen bastantes modelos pienso que asi es mas facil y profecional ademas que lo puedes reutilizar para tus pojectos cuando quieras,,,,ademas no son muy caros(miralos...) suerte


----------



## joryds (Abr 12, 2008)

Hola Iván, yo estuve en la misma situación lo que hice fue hervir el transformador  por un lazo de 30 minutos luego le hice presión en una esquina y despego.

Saludos.


----------



## Elvis! (Abr 13, 2008)

*Jory* con que herviste el transformador?
Con sal tambien?

Una pregunta..que otras sustancias se podrian utilizar para hervirlo?
En un rato voy a probar hervirlo con otra sustancia (Otro tipo de sal)..Borato de Sodio..el cual no se si me dara resultados pero con probar no pierdo nada..Si alguien conoce una sustancia mejor me lo puede hacer saber?

Gracias desde ya!

Un saludo!


----------



## chilenick_16 (Nov 15, 2008)

hola, yo acabo de desarmar uno hirviendolo en agua con sal, ya separe todas las E pero ahora mi duda es, cuando lo bobine como pego todas las placas para que queden unidas? que pegamento puedo usar?


----------



## Rick-10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Que pasa si se rompe el nucleo de un transformador de ferrita, se lo puede volver a utilizar pegandolo? Es que trate de desarmer uno y lo rompi, y nose si servira al pegarlo con algun pegamento..


----------



## Nico17 (Nov 16, 2008)

Si no se rompe en muchos pedazos se puede pegar con poxi-ran.
 Saludos.


----------



## Elvis! (Nov 18, 2008)

Yo probe hacerlo con agua y sal y funciono de maravillas...Pero los que tambien quiero acalarar es ciertas recomendaciones que se deben tener a la hora de desarmar nucleos de ferrita de esta forma
*No exponer la ferrita a temperaturas elevadas
*No calentar abruptamente la solucion de agua
*No quitar la ferrita inmediatamente despues de su separacion ya que los cambios abruptos por lo general la rompen..Ni hablar de hecharle agua fria inmediatamente despues de extraerla con el fin de enfriarla rapidamente
*No dejar en ningun momento el nucleo en una sola posicion calentandose mas en un area que en otra

Estos son las principales precausiones que creo yo se deben tener a la hora de llevar a cabo este procedimiento..El cual es muy bueno y no utiliza elecmentos que sean costosos o de dificil adquisicion..Al contrario..Y todo esto lo digo con conocimiento de causa despues de haber dañado unos cuantos nucleos que lamentablemente en algunos casos son irreparables :-S

Un saludo!


----------



## luki_91 (Nov 18, 2008)

meter en el microondas? no te recomiendo que lo hagas a menos que quieras destruir tu microondas de una forma sencilla y barata.


----------



## Elvis! (Nov 18, 2008)

Jajajaja!....Tiene toda la razon!...Para destriur cosas se invento la polvora y las bombas!..No la ferrita!


Un saludo!


----------



## LeonelQ (Jul 13, 2019)

Tengo este transformador de 500VA y está muy dañado, utilizando los métodos que plantean espero poder ritiar las E
Saludos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2019)

Estás fuera de tema aquí . . . 

Quitando dos o tres el resto sale facil , la mas dificil es la primera 

Sólo fijate que no estén soldadas


----------



## gord16 (Abr 10, 2020)

He probado hirviendo con agua y sal. En 25 minutos pude despegarlo. Me fue algo complejo quitarle las gotas de pegamento en la parte superior del embobinado y las gotas en las uniones


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 10, 2020)

Y el bobinado quedo entero?
Cuanta agua/sal usaste?


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2020)

Este *"Otro"* método viene dando muy buenos resultados


----------

